# Drainage Pipe w Sock..no rock???



## SuzyHomeMaker (May 14, 2012)

My lot slopes gradually toward the back of my house causing general problems. I hired a guy to put a drainage pipe in. He came out, dug the hole, put in a pipe with a sleeve and buried it. I noticed there was no rock. Will it work without rock? I am so new to all these home projects but that didn't seem right. I don't want to ask him a stupid question so hoped to get better informed before I talk to him. One end is out of the ground...not attached to anything which there wasn't anything to attach to and the other runs under my gravel driveway to a natural run off. Any help is greatly appreciated! Thanks for the help!!! (I added pictures that may or may not help!)


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Perhaps you could tell us precisely what problem you wanted to solve, then maybe the forum can evaluate if the work done will solve that problem.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

SuzyHomeMaker said:


> My lot slopes gradually toward the back of my house
> ...causing general problems.


Could you be more specific?



> I hired a guy to put a drainage pipe in.
> He came out, dug the hole, put in a pipe with a sleeve and buried it.
> ...the other runs under my gravel driveway to a natural run off.


It's been raining pretty good around here today.
What drainage shortcomings I have are real obvious.



> I noticed there was no rock. Will it work without rock?


Do you have the same or different problems now?


----------



## SuzyHomeMaker (May 14, 2012)

*Additional info...*

The water would run over my patio so I am trying to stop the water from ever getting to my patio and the back of my house has an old addition on a slab and I don't think the water run off has done me any favors with it settling. Also when it runs over my patio and up against my house it was going into a hole that resulted in my old exterior, but now interior, stairs having water go down them. I filled the hole with hydraulic cement and it appeared to do the trick for now but I figure if I keep the water off my patio it will help and also keep my patio from being a muddy dirty mess. 

He just installed it last week and we have not gotten any hard rains since it was installed so I do not know how it is going to work...we will see but I wasn't sure if sometimes rock was used and sometimes not. I had just thought it was always used but didn't know for sure so thought I would ask.


----------



## Jeeps (Apr 12, 2012)

Looks like a half hearted attempt at a "french drain" from my chair and a good observation for a non-contractor person on your part .  

For frenchies to work, yes, there needs to be about 4 inches of rock around the drain pipe from the 3-6-9 o'clock position. The "sock" is to prevent mud and small particles from entering the pipe that may sift though the needed rock. ...

Just my opinion, but it seems to me that a trench drain at the outer perimeter of the patio would work better for your problem. The drain pipe he put in will work, (rock around it will help but good luck getting him back if he has been paid) but the drain will be working on a saturation level or elevated water table occurences. A hard driving rain will accumalate fast on the surface and run onto your patio, before it has time to soak in to the drain pipe below. good luck. jmo.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What is that first picture trying to show?
All I see is siding installed so it looks like it's below grade and a big black hole with what looks like concrete piled up around it..


----------



## Jeeps (Apr 12, 2012)

SuzyHomeMaker said:


> My lot slopes gradually toward the back of my house causing general problems. I hired a guy to put a drainage pipe in. He came out, dug the hole, put in a pipe with a sleeve and buried it. I noticed there was no rock. Will it work without rock? I am so new to all these home projects but that didn't seem right. I don't want to ask him a stupid question so hoped to get better informed before I talk to him. One end is out of the ground...not attached to anything which there wasn't anything to attach to and the other runs under my gravel driveway to a natural run off. Any help is greatly appreciated! Thanks for the help!!! (I added pictures that may or may not help!)


I think this is all we can read about the drainage pipe installation in red.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

check this YOUTUBE out dirt should of been removed and back filled with stones,dirt is going to turn to mud and seal the drain run off http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UfIgbadQXE&feature=related


----------

